# Threads not showing up on New



## kreacher (Jun 13, 2011)

I know that threads created by one self don't appear, because they are considered already viewed by the original poster, what I'm addressing here is threads created or replied by others.

Specifically, I think this is a problem that arose after some parts of the forum were moved behind the login. So now, posts that are done, say, in the Member Lounge don't appear in New.

Also, posts that are moved from one section to the other still are on the old section, just with a little denomination in the form of an arrow, meaning they were moved.


----------



## kreacher (Jun 13, 2011)

Also I've noticed that the thread I created in the Member Lounge doesn't appear in my profile under Discussions, but it does appear in Latest Activity.


----------



## milandro (Dec 22, 2006)

my threads, created by me, do show in NEW, I am sure about it although it is not instantaneous , yesterday I created a thread and it did show in my NEW posts ( I am sure)

the only reason why things published in the lounge wouldn't show is if you are not logged in, in that case the forum see you as visitor.

Visitors are not allowed to see the lounge ( and perhaps the marketplace).

You have had another problem with the forum asking to confirm your identity with captcha, this , again, seems to be much of the same, for some reason you don't show logged in so the system doubts that you are you.


----------



## Pete Thomas (Sep 12, 2004)

milandro said:


> the only reason why things published in the lounge wouldn't show is if you are not logged in, in that case the forum see you as visitor.


I do not see Lounge threads in new.


----------



## Pete Thomas (Sep 12, 2004)

kreacher said:


> I know that threads created by one self don't appear, because they are considered already viewed by the original poster


Not strictly true, this depends how you have set your default filter preferences, ie whether to show unread or not.


----------



## milandro (Dec 22, 2006)

this may be NEW ....

anyway threads created by me (not in the lounge section) show up in the NEW


----------



## kreacher (Jun 13, 2011)

Ok, I assumed threads created by the person didn't show, unless replied to by someone else, but I understand it's a setting preference.

Anyway, Milandro, if I'm in my personal area, logged in and seeing the discussions I created, it should appear there the one I created in the Lounge, and it doesn't. I can access the lounge without any problems, and see and reply to threads there, and it still doesn't show in NEW or in my discussions started. Also if it was a problem with logging in or the site not recognizing my log in, it shouldn't appear in the Latest Activity, but it does.


----------



## milandro (Dec 22, 2006)

forum works in mysterious way!


----------



## Pete Thomas (Sep 12, 2004)

milandro said:


> anyway threads created by me (not in the lounge section) show up in the NEW


This is as it should be, depending on your filter settings. However I'm under the impression the main issue in this the thread is about the lounge threads not showing up ,in NEW, whatever settings.


----------



## milandro (Dec 22, 2006)

well, I think this calls for your testing threads


----------



## bandmommy (Jul 4, 2007)

I'm always logged in. New or older recently commented Lounge threads don't always show up in New or Popular. That includes discussions in which I have participated in. 
Yes, my filters are set to include those threads/discussions. 
There are still a crap load of bugs that need to be worked out around here...


----------



## Dr G (Feb 2, 2003)

... and that’s what makes it exciting each day. Just the prospect of something good happening keeps me coming back.

Disclaimer: I awaken each day newly refreshed and naively optimistic. It often doesn’t last long, but it’s a great way to start the day.


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

Confirm your settings, check out this FAQ:









FAQ







www.saxontheweb.net





Jeff M


----------



## kreacher (Jun 13, 2011)

VSadmin said:


> Confirm your settings, check out this FAQ:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I checked it, and didn't understand how does that serve the porpuse of putting the threads of the lounge on New.

Another member posted a new post on the lounge wishing everyone a Happy Thanksgiving, and barely no one saw it, because it doesn't show on NEW.


----------



## bandmommy (Jul 4, 2007)

kreacher said:


> I checked it, and didn't understand how does that serve the porpuse of putting the threads of the lounge on New.
> 
> Another member posted a new post on the lounge wishing everyone a Happy Thanksgiving, and barely no one saw it, because it doesn't show on NEW.


Commenting on a thread in the lounge only SOMETIMES shows up in NEW. 
And the same goes for POPULAR. 
Stuff just ISN'T showing up.


----------



## bandmommy (Jul 4, 2007)

First screenshot is NEW.
Second is POPULAR.
Someone please explain to me why we have to click on POPULAR to see what threads have new comments.
Why can't NEW do the same thing and remove the extra hoop we have to jump through???


----------



## kreacher (Jun 13, 2011)

bandmommy said:


> First screenshot is NEW.
> Second is POPULAR.
> Someone please explain to me why we have to click on POPULAR to see what threads have new comments.
> Why can't NEW do the same thing and remove the extra hoop we have to jump through???


That's strange, my NEW shows everything, so basically for me the Popular is pretty much the same has new.


----------



## Pete Thomas (Sep 12, 2004)

kreacher said:


> That's strange, my NEW shows everything,


It will all epend on how you set your filter.

Popular - I don't know.


----------



## milandro (Dec 22, 2006)

I agree with bandmommy , until a few days ago I had bookmarked what’s new and when I went to sotw I got the newest post, now I notice (was it always there or it appeared now, yesterday the forum was briefly down for an update) there is now this “ popular” option which is where the link NOW brings me , only later I can chose the option new .

If I modify the bookmark adding to the regular forum address ( I can’t write it or it becomes a link!) / whats-new/ + posts/ then I now seem to get to the place that I want to be, not the popular items but the new ones


----------



## Pete Thomas (Sep 12, 2004)

milandro said:


> ( I can't write it or it becomes a link!) /


As with previous format, you still need to use the code or inline code bbcode icon










New posts bookmark:


```
https://www.saxontheweb.net/whats-new/
```


----------



## milandro (Dec 22, 2006)

*ok thanks  so the link you need to bookmark to get to the " new" not popular new is:*

`https://www.saxontheweb.net/whats-new/posts/`


----------

